# Mini lathe



## TOMJF (Mar 11, 2009)

I am interested in the Grizzly G0658 mini lathe. I would like opinions about this lathe before I purchase it. I'm aware the many people like the Jet JWL 1220 VS. The Jet cost $600 and the Grizzly $425. .I would like to hear the pros and cons.


----------



## jfs477 (Jan 16, 2009)

well, like a lot of others i have the jet 1220 and love it. the disadvantage to it are for one thing is the price:laughing:. everything else on it i like the only thing i would do different next time is get the variable speed. anyway, i've never used a grizzly tool but i have heard they make a quality tool. looking at the info and pictures of your lathe there are things i like and dislike. i see a downfall in that i didn't see any bed extensions available i cold be wrong though (job depending). i like the set up for the variable speed and belt change. also i like the 3/4 hp (like on my jet) nothing you can put on this lathe will stop it.

best of luck, john


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

I checked out the Grizzly lathe and it looks really nice. You might want to check the wood magazines that have done write ups on mini lathes to see what they say about it. I bought a Grizzly mini about five years ago for only $200.00 it works fine but it is loud and has some vibration. Wood magazine gave it a bad review but I made a few pens and alot of bottle stoppers with it and it's still working. 
But since I bought my Jet 16/42 vs lathe I havent used my mini.
Variable speed is the way to go. The G0658 looks a lot more robust and better made than mine.

Vince


----------



## TOMJF (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you for your response. I too like the Jet JWL 1220VS from what I have read ,and what I have heard others say about it. But the price of the variable speed seems a little steep($600). I have not seen or heard much about the Grizzly, only what I have read, and it seems to me to be a nice lathe. Very similar to the Jet 1220 VS. The difference in price is what makes it a little more attractive ($425 vs $600). It appears to be made well. I plan to attatch the Vega 8500 duplicator to the lathe. Hopefully someone with experiece with the Grizzly will write in with their opinions of it.


----------



## Gordon Seto (Sep 23, 2007)

The tool rest post is on the right (wrong) side of the banjo.








If you are turning a bowl close to the capacity of this lathe, the banjo will prevent your tool rest getting close to the rim of the bowl. That would easily create some chattering. A properly designed banjo would have the tool post on center or on the left side.
If their engineers (designers) have basic understanding about woodturning, they would not make this kind of mistakes.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Good eye Gordon, 
You always seem to catch those little things. Keep it up.
Tom, keep one thing in mind: whatever lathe you decide to get, you will probably have it for a long time. After having it for a little while, you will probably be kicking yourself for not getting the variable speed. Even though it isn't hard to move the belt around, it's like having power windows on a car. Seems funny to get in and crank windows up or down anymore, except in my jeep, they didn't offer pw in it. So in the big scope of things, sometimes a little more money up front pays off in the long run. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## TOMJF (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you for pointing out the tool rest post is on the right (wrong side). 
I use my lathe for turnings between the headstock and tailstock. I do not/have not turned bowls on a lathe. I use my lathe for turning fishing lures. 
I'm not sure the tool rest post will matter, as long as I am turning between the headstock and tailstock. What are your thoughts on this?
This Grizzly is variable speed, with 3/4hp motor, that's one of the reasons I was attracted to it.

Tom


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

My new turning student tried to order one. He got on line and checked it out. When he called they said they were back ordered until May. He went with the Rikon. He is currently having some kind of wobble problem with the Rikon. We may get together and look at during lunch to see if I can find the problem.
I have a friend who bought the Grizzly but I haven't been able talk to him and see if he's turned on it yet. He as 3 other big lathes so he may not have. It's only been 2 weeks.
I know 2 people with the Jet 12/20 and they absolutely love it. The 10/14 Jet has a really good reputation for reliability. 
The new Delta 20" lathe isn't out yet but is close and is an excellent lathe. If your not in a big hurry I would wait and look at it.


----------



## jfs477 (Jan 16, 2009)

Gordon Seto said:


> The tool rest post is on the right (wrong) side of the banjo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







i didnt even notice that good eye


----------



## Gordon Seto (Sep 23, 2007)

Mike,
I can't take credit for catching the mistake in design. It was discussed in another Forum.


----------



## dollis (Dec 28, 2008)

This is the lathe that I have. I like it the only things I would recommend is that when you get it flip it over and sand the paint off the underside end stop so that it will not slide or, you will get mad and hit the lock and break the handle off call their 1-800 number and wait for 4 days for them to send you the replacement parts (that is what I had to do :laughing. On the bright side the have a 1yr warranty. Other than that it has been great. I love the variable speed.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Gordon,
Shhhhhhhh......don't tell anybody.....:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## TOMJF (Mar 11, 2009)

From the responses I've received so far, it appears that the Grizzly mini lathe is a good lathe. Therefore I will probably purchase the G0658 variable speed. I think it will work well for the intended purposes, turnings between headstock and tailstock.


----------

